# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Dos 'minitrasvases' aportarán agua a los regantes del Belcaire en 2011

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de lasprovincias.es
http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/201005...-20100519.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Dos 'minitrasvases' aportarán agua a los regantes del Belcaire en 2011* 
Invertirán 18 millones en dos nuevos canales que llevarán los excedentes del Millars y de la depuradora de Castellón a la balsa de regulación de la Vall 
19.05.10 - 00:59 - A. BURGOS | CASTELLÓN

Aprovechar los excedentes hídricos del riu Millars -que cada año vierte al mar entre 10 y 12 hectómetros cúbicos de agua- para abastecer la cuenca deficitaria del Belcaire y, en caso de sequía, compensar la posible falta de recursos con la depuradora de Castellón. Son los objetivos de las dos nuevas canalizaciones que la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda prevé construir en la provincia en un plazo «de entre un año y un año y medio». 
Según avanzó ayer el director general de Agua del Consell, José María Benlliure, las medidas forman parte del nuevo proceso de Planificación Hidrológica de la Comunitat «que busca nuevas soluciones a los problemas de abastecimiento que, además de ser sostenibles desde el punto de vista ambiental, lo sean también en lo financiero». 
El primer 'minitrasvase' conectará los dos sistemas de explotación mediante un nuevo canal inferior a la cota 100 que llegará hasta la Vall d'Uixó, donde actualmente los regantes se abastecen de pozos de unos 200 metros de profundidad. 
«Sería un movimiento de caudales a sobrantes puros para que la zona se beneficiara de los excedentes sin afectar a los usuarios actuales», dijo Benlliure, que especificó que «el agua que se perdería en el mar se trasladaría con un canal paralelo a la cota 100 y a una cota inferior para no perjudicar esos usos». 
El representante del Consell remarcó que aunque la actuación está planificada desde hace 13 años (el derogado Plan Hidrológico Nacional incluía la obra denominada 'Prolongación del canal de la cota 100'), «no se ha hecho nada y ahora habría que ajustarlo y hacer algún trámite ambiental para ponerlo en marcha, además de explicarlo a los usuarios antes de iniciar las obras». 
Entre las modificaciones al proyecto inicial, apuntó a la necesidad de «sustituir el canal telescópico previsto en un principio por otra conducción de diámetro permanente». La actuación se completaría con una segunda canalización que conduciría el agua de la depuradora de Castellón hasta el mismo punto, lo que garantizaría el suministro en caso de sequía. Benlliure detalló que «se construiría un canal desde la depuradora de Castellón hasta la toma del canal de la cota 100 y de ahí, con un canal paralelo, se haría llegar hasta la balsa de regulación del río Belcaire». 
Dicha balsa, ya construida y con capacidad para más de un millón de metros cúbicos de agua, tan sólo acoge en la actualidad los excedentes invernales del Belcaire. 
La puesta en marcha de ambas canalizaciones tiene un presupuesto de 18 millones de euros. En cuanto a la financiación, el director general de Agua confirmó que «vamos a plantear al Ministerio la financiación del proyecto, pero si no será la Generalitat quien asuma la obra». 
Las mejoras en materia hidrológica en la provincia se completarán, entre otras actuaciones, con la creación de la planta potabilizadora del Millars. «Vamos a exigir al Ministerio su puesta en marcha porque, al anularse el trasvase, la construcción se incorporó como medida 'prioritaria' y 'urgente' en la planificación hídrica estatal de 2005», recordó Benlliure. 
Los problemas de abastecimiento en la zona de la cuenca del Ebro que recae en el Maestrazgo, el mantenimiento de la calidad ambiental del Bergantes, los problemas de sostenibilidad en los regadíos del Norte provincial, la escasez de abastecimientos en la zona de Castellón y Sur de la Plana Baixa, la culminación de proyectos como la canalización de la rambla de Alcalà, la del barranco de la Sotà en Peñícola-Benicarló, la finalización del barranco de Fraga en la capital de La Plana, los encauzamientos pendientes en la zona de Burriana-Nules, además del control de las emisiones de drenaje de las zonas húmedas en las áreas costeras para que no afecten a la calidad de las aguas de baño son otros de los proyectos de planificación hidrológica que en estos momentos están en proceso de elaboración. 

*Trasvase del Ebro y empleo*

Todas estas propuestas, entre otras, serán analizadas durante unas jornadas sobre la Nuevas Estrategias del Agua que hoy se celebrarán en el Planetario de la capital de La Plana. Entre otros temas, los expertos abordarán la potencialidad del trasvase del Ebro como generador de empleo. Según avanzó el concejal de Sostenibilidad del Ayuntamiento de Castellón, Gonzalo Romero, «la reactivación del proyecto permitiría crear 200.000 puestos de trabajo a lo largo de toda la cuenca, de los que 230 serían para la Comunitat». 
El director general del Agua del Consell coincidió la «importancia» de ejecutar el trasvase del Ebro y mantener el del Tajo-Segura, «porque es la única manera de dar garantía a las actividades económicas y generar empleo». «En lugar de plantas potabilizadoras como la del Millars, que darían un agua de calidad, se está apostando por desaladoras, como las previstas en Moncofa u Oropesa, más relacionadas con actuaciones urbanísticas que con una eficiencia financiera y energética real», aseveró. 
Respecto al uso agrícola, el director general del Agua del Consell recordó que «con más de un 80%, la provincia de Castellón tiene la tasa más elevada de modernización del riego de la Comunitat, que es la autonomía que más agua reutiliza, y ocupa uno de los puestos más elevados en el ámbito nacional».

----------


## Salut

> Aprovechar los excedentes hídricos del riu Millars -que cada año vierte al mar entre 10 y 12 hectómetros cúbicos de agua- para abastecer la cuenca deficitaria del Belcaire y, en caso de sequía, compensar la posible falta de recursos con la depuradora de Castellón.


Aquí la pregunta es si no habría tenido más sentido trasladar los regadíos hacia la cuenca del Millars... ir buscar el recurso, en vez de gastarse millonadas en traerlo. Tiene toda la pinta de ser la misma metida de gamba de siempre: no tener las santas pel*t*s de reordenar los regadíos.

----------


## jasg555

Y de paso, se le da trabajo a los amiguetes constructores

----------


## Salut

Eso por descontado... anda que no es fácil trampear las condiciones de la licitación, para que toque a una empresa seleccionada de antemano  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Eso por descontado... anda que no es fácil trampear las condiciones de la licitación, para que toque a una empresa seleccionada de antemano


psch,... ¡no pensais en progreso, ni en los puestos de trabajo, .... ni en el favor que se hace a un amiguete de toda la vida  :Cool:  , que luego se devolverá :Cool:

----------


## jasg555

> psch,... ¡no pensais en progreso, ni en los puestos de trabajo, .... ni en el favor que se hace a un amiguete de toda la vida  , que luego se devolverá


 Con lo caros que van los Porsche. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Con lo caros que van los Porsche.


y los chaletes, ¿que? No se regalan, oyesss :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Chicos, chicos parad parad, no seais tan desconfiados que los que nos dedicamos a la obra pública no somos todos iguales, los hay más iguales que otros.

Bueno ahora en serio, llevo más de 30 años en la Obra Pública y no tengo ni Porsche ni querida, y aunque me gustaría lo primero, lo segundo ni me lo planteo, no me vendería por uno ni por un millón de Porsches.

También hay muchísimos concursos bien realizados, el problema es que cuando hay algún mangante por medio se sabe más pronto o más tarde y eso tiene mucha trascendencia mediática si va unido a un partido político sea el que sea, que aquí todos los que pecan son de todas las tendencias, aunque todos pertenecen a la misma cofradía de mangantes sin escrúpulos.

----------


## jasg555

> Chicos, chicos parad parad, no seais tan desconfiados que los que nos dedicamos a la obra pública no somos todos iguales, los hay más iguales que otros.
> 
> Bueno ahora en serio, llevo más de 30 años en la Obra Pública y no tengo ni Porsche ni querida, y aunque me gustaría lo primero, lo segundo ni me lo planteo, no me vendería por uno ni por un millón de Porsches.
> 
> También hay muchísimos concursos bien realizados, el problema es que cuando hay algún mangante por medio se sabe más pronto o más tarde y eso tiene mucha trascendencia mediática si va unido a un partido político sea el que sea, que aquí todos los que pecan son de todas las tendencias, aunque todos pertenecen a la misma cofradía de mangantes sin escrúpulos.


 Obviamente no hay que generalizar, que nos disculpen los honrados.

Pero es que como el 99% de las corruptelas y grandes corrupciones van de la mano entre contratistas y políticos, desgraciadamente se sabe que es algo habitual.

Yo conozco bien como se adjudican los mantenimientos de jardines y mobiliario urbano de Madrid, por ejemplo, y mejor me callo para no decir cosas "malas".

 Independientemente del partido que sea, en mayor o menor medida, éstas cosas en España llevan a la corrupción

----------


## ben-amar

> Chicos, chicos parad parad, no seais tan desconfiados que los que nos dedicamos a la obra pública no somos todos iguales, los hay más iguales que otros.
> 
> Bueno ahora en serio, llevo más de 30 años en la Obra Pública y no tengo ni Porsche ni querida, y aunque me gustaría lo primero, lo segundo ni me lo planteo, no me vendería por uno ni por un millón de Porsches.
> 
> También hay muchísimos concursos bien realizados, el problema es que cuando hay algún mangante por medio se sabe más pronto o más tarde y eso tiene mucha trascendencia mediática si va unido a un partido político sea el que sea, que aquí todos los que pecan son de todas las tendencias, aunque todos pertenecen a la misma cofradía de mangantes sin escrúpulos.


Obviamente, no generalizamos. Pero cuando surge un caso es tan escandaloso que ya hay que tomarlo a pitote :Cool: , jamas dudaré de que hay gente honrada haciendo su trabajo y que tambien siente verguenza ajena y rabia por lo que hacen otros.
Mucho menos vamos a dudar de un compañero. Disculpa el choteo, Perdiguera, sabes que no va por la gran cantidad de personas honradas.

----------


## jasg555

> Obviamente, no generalizamos. 
> Mucho menos vamos a dudar de un compañero. Disculpa el choteo, Perdiguera, sabes que no va por la gran cantidad de personas honradas.


 Además, a Perdiguera en su foto de avatar se le ve que es un cacho de pan. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por las aclaraciones y los comentarios.
En realidad lo que quería decir, con ánimo jocoso, es que no hay que generalizar nunca. En otro hilo reciente se está llamando la atención a un miembro por su insistencia en generalizar, eso es lo que os quería poner sobre aviso.
En donde se puede generalizar, creo yo, es diciendo que estamos en contra de todos los corruptos, tengan la profesión, sexo, nacionalidad y raza que tengan.

PD.: 
La foto es de hace unos seis años y aún me he hecho más tranquilo; la edad manda.

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias por las aclaraciones y los comentarios.
> En realidad lo que quería decir, con ánimo jocoso, es que no hay que generalizar nunca. En otro hilo reciente se está llamando la atención a un miembro por su insistencia en generalizar, eso es lo que os quería poner sobre aviso.
> *En donde se puede generalizar, creo yo, es diciendo que estamos en contra de todos los corruptos, tengan la profesión, sexo, nacionalidad y raza que tengan.*
> 
> PD.: 
> La foto es de hace unos seis años y aún me he hecho más tranquilo; la edad manda.


Totalmente de acuerdo.
Saludos afectuosos.
J***r, suena cursi pero lo dejo porque así lo siento

----------

